# Fue él quien nos ayudó, para que luego digas



## mh1

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Benutzung und Übersetzung von "para que" in Sätzen wie "Fue él quien nos ayudó, para que luego digas" und "No nos dejó pagar a ninguno. Para que luego digas que es un tacaño". Laut (rein spanischem) Lehrbuch wird mit "para que" hier kein Finalsatz eingeleitet, sondern es wird dem Gesprächspartner widersprochen (uso: contradecir al interlocutor). 

Wie übersetzt man das, drückt man das dann aus? Gibt das folgende den Sinn wieder?

"Fue él quien nos ayudó, para que luego digas." -> "Er war es, der uns geholfen hat, im Gegensatz zu dem, was du sagst."
"No nos dejó pagar a ninguno. Para que luego digas que es un tacaño." -> "Er hat keinen von uns zahlen lassen, obwohl du sagst, dass er ein Geizhals ist."
Kann man diese Benutzung von "para que luego digas" als idiomatischen Ausdruck einordnen oder gibt es eine wörtliche, direkte Übersetzung von "para que luego digas", die diese Verwendung erklärt?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ja, es ist ein idiomatischer Ausdruck. Siehe auch para que luego digas

Meines Erachtens gibt es keine wörtliche, direkte Übersetzung für "para que luego digas".

Ich denke, Deine Übersetzung gibt den Sinn durchaus korrekt wieder. Allerdings hielte ich in diesem Zusammenhang eine etwas umgangssprachlichere Übersetzung für passender,
etwa in der Art von:

"... da sag nochmal was."
"... also hör auf, (über ihn) zu jammern."
"... also kann man sich nicht über ihn beschweren."

"Und da sagst Du, er sei ein Geizhals."
"Und da heißt es, er sei ein Geizhals."
"So von wegen Geizhals."

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Erklärungen und Übersetzungen. Die Aussage "_*Para que luego digas*_ o _*para que sigas diciendo*_, etc. son expresiones que una persona que no sea hispanohablante no puede entender en contextos como este, porque literalmente traducidas a su idioma representan un contrasentido" im anderen Thread beruhigt mich.


----------



## susanainboqueixon




----------



## iblira zuja

Como apunta Susana, es una construcción "etwas umgangssprachlich", pero atención porque se puede construir con cualquier verbo de dicción (literal o figurado):
"Para que luego me *vengas* con que..."
"Para que luego me *salgas* con esas..."

pero no solo:
"Ves, hoy me quedo en casa, para que luego *pienses* que salgo mucho por las noches."
"Me mato cocinando, para que luego no me *comas* nada."
etc.
con el mismo _espíritu de contradicción _


pd. hay una canción de Los Planetas titulada "Para que luego digas..."


----------



## anahiseri

"para que luego digas"
das könnte in diesem Kontext
*da kannst du mal sehen *sein


----------

